# casting a 209 penn....



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

I MEANT TO PUT 9M AS THE TITLE NOT 209M.....can it be a good castable reel? i dont wanna do nuthing to it like magg it or nuthing....so would this be a very castable reel? its rated for 275 yrds of 15 lb so i figured id spool it with 20 lb...im just useing it for an anchor rod and reel combo...was gonna get it cause its cheap...so what do yall think??

DALTON


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

About all I use for fishing bait is 209's and 309's.Have 30 lb. Silver Thread on them and must use a glove like a sissy to keep skin on my thumb.Get about 50-60 yds. using 8' rod.Where I do most my saltwater fishing don't need a lot of distance.Also use these for catfish rigs
Jake


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've got a 9M, its in good shape and all, no mags, and its a finicky caster at best. I'd opt for a Jigmaster or even an old Penn no.85. If you get an ebay Penn 85 you can just about bank on needing to buy an anti-reverse spring for it.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

I used to live next to avalon pier the first reel i used was a peen 320 took the worm gear off and put it on a fighting stick and would chuck eight and bait,caught sharks, stingrays,and a cobia on the little setup. Eventually got a heaver and put the reel on it,used the combo for a long time,caught lots of fish with the setup casted good distance to,used it till the drag wouldnt work anymore,last fish it caught was a nice red off of sandbridge pier, remember basicly thumblineing the fish in.put the reel up for ritirement. I use a peen mag,daiowa slosh30,and a daiowa shv30 now, that are alot nicer!I remember people would point their fingers at the reel and start laughing,after i would cast it, their facecial expressions would change,it'll be like dang,that thing can cast!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Penn 9M is not enough reel for anchor duty. Also, as CR said, it's a "finicky" caster at best. Finicky sums it up.

A Squidder will serve well.


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*yea i was thinkin about useing....*

the squider, i had one on a boat rod ugly stick...i loved to hear that thing sing as i threw out that led...unfortionutly it got burned up in a fire along with a bunch of my other gear...heavers, king setups, and cobia setups...also a bunch of my nice penn and tiagras i used for sharkin...so im starting over again slowly but surely...damn homeowners insurance wouldnt cover it....but i think i will get another squidder...i cant really afford to do anything speacial to it...i would magg it but i dont have the money or the know how to do it....i apreaciate the help fellas....tight lines!!!!!


DALTON


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

obxsharker2 said:


> ...i cant really afford to do anything speacial to it...i would magg it but i dont have the money or the know how to do it....i apreaciate the help fellas....tight lines!!!!! DALTON


You can mag it for less than $10 counting cost of magnets, etc. Stationary mags...not knobby, but worth it. Just make sure the one you get has an alluminum spool. SOMEWHERE on this forum is a tutorial on magging, or at least a link to it. It's VERY easy to do! Have fun.


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

obxsharker,all:

it's my turn to ask. what is YOUR favorite rig (reel/rod combo) for BIG "toothy fellows" off the beach/pier.

fwiw, i've been daydreaming about that over HALF-TON tiger that a guy got off the Oak Island pier a few years ago!!! 
(i just know there's got to be a "big brother" to that monster out there somewhere. furthermore, fyi, when i go to mother's over Christmas, i'm going to dig out the 16/0, 120# class boat rod & my 30 foot long wire leaders to match = i'm looking for "THE MAN"!!! ----> i keep thinking that a live 20+ pound skate & a couple of 5 gallon buckets of chopped fish & fresh beef blood just might be the ticket.)

to ALL: btw, when are we going to get a SHARK sub-forum on pierandsurf.com ???

GOOD LUCK out on the water, ts


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

bjake said:


> About all I use for fishing bait is 209's and 309's.


i thought levelwind reels were more for boats while
non-levelwind were more for the surf and piers


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*hey tex!!!*

I know a good place were we can catch a huge tiger....we need to go to the deep holes of salvo north carolina....there is a huge tiger that comes in the deep holes of salvo at high tide....type in salvo hole monster on google and ull find the page...as far as gear ....i have and okuma t-50 wide spooled with 1200yrds of 80lb braid with a toper of 80lb mono, i have a 12/0 penn spooled with 200yrds of 80lb mono then 700yrds of 100lb mono...i have a tiagra 80 wide with 2500 yrds of 80lb braid...all are on custon rods made with gator blanks...except for the okuma wich is on a guides series stand up 100lb class rod...i did have two tiagra 50's but the along with many more gear burned up in a fire...reels like a 6/0 wide, a duell 12/0, a penn 16/0, two 12 foot ocean master casting rods with two avet sx series with knobby maggs...a penn 555gs reel...a avet jx for cobias...and many 1lb, 2lb, and filler spools of braid and ande mono...we should really hook up this summer...readf my other post about me startin a sharkin crew....tight lines tex!!!

DALTON

P.S. BIGPAP i was gonna take the levelwind out!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

bigpapamd1 said:


> i thought levelwind reels were more for boats while
> non-levelwind were more for the surf and piers



Bigpapamd1 - looking at your location, it appears we are neighbors. I work right off Penn Belt. Small world.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

bigpapamd1 said:


> i thought levelwind reels were more for boats while
> non-levelwind were more for the surf and piers


The old penn's 9,209 and 309 are not great casting reels but are easy to use.Would hate to see what would happen if my wife hooked a big redfish on a non levelwind.Have Jigmaster and Squidder but the levelwinds get more use.
Jake


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*Hannibal*



Hannibal said:


> Bigpapamd1 - looking at your location, it appears we are neighbors. I work right off Penn Belt. Small world.


im rt in your back yard!!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Old Penn Reels*

I have fished with Penns in those size ranges for years. They are tanks that with some care and feeding will last for years.

With a little help, they will cast.

As the poster says, You can mag a Squidder rather cheaply. Remove the end plate and spool and you're looking right at the other end plate. Clean a place to epoxy the cups(if used) or mags directly onto the end plate. You need 1/4 X 1/10 mags. Alternate the polarity of the mags.The biggest time consumer is the epoxy curing.

I have two old magged squidders and a Penn Mag 10 which is a Penn 9 with high speed gears, ball bearings and magnet. I added another magnet. I can spool it from the beach. The levelwind is junk and I replaced it with a crossbar.

All of them are on my first team. C2


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

just get a slosh they are alot nicer than squidder or 9m and easier to use, you could fish with that reel also, you can pick one up for pretty cheap now


----------

